# Brook Trout



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

Are there any streams open to brook trout fishing in Northeast ohio?


----------



## fly_ohio (Oct 31, 2014)

unfortunately no, there are only a few native fish in small protected streams. ODNR and TU have been doing lots of restoration work to bring these streams back to life. These fish were thought to be eradicated until some where found in the 70s. Since then they have been barely hanging on.


----------



## JeremyDavis (Jun 24, 2008)

I read some of that. Good that they are trying. I'd much rather see them closed to fishing and restored then opened up and gone for good. Hopefully they thrive and the fishery returns down the road.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

They are fun to fish for. I got to last year in Connecticut and had a blast in a tiny stream at the base of waterfall. They have a nice mix of wild and stocked brook trout there.


----------



## Bobinstow90 (Apr 13, 2006)

With all the "run off" pollution virtually everywhere.....bringing them back is an uphill battle. Hope some of the more remote areas succeed over time.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

You'd be surprised some of the places those brookies are


----------



## grant778 (Nov 22, 2014)

As has already been mentioned, the only brook trout streams in northeast ohio are protected. They do have brookies in cold creek, but that's more west, and almost all private property. Your best bet would be Pennsylvania and New York, you can catch brook trout in these states with about a 2-3 hour drive. I would go to New York because their public fishing rights to streams makes gaining access really simple and clear. The closest places for wild brookies are probably various creeks in the Allegheny state park in New York and various creeks in the Allegheny national forest in Pennsylvania.


----------

